# Contador Up Down con flip flop JK



## dunkelheit (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola estoy haciendo un contador up down de 3 jk en mi protoboard, cuando termine la conexion vi q*UE* no andaba bien asi que lo hize desde el principio solo con un jk  y entrada j=k=1, la cuestion es q*UE* el contador comienza de 0 , luego pasa a 1 , pero luego NO siempre pasa a 0 sino de vez en cuando o algunas veces nunca .

este es el circuito con el monoestable 555 q*UE* hize

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/diseno-monoestable-protoboard-33220/

alguna ayuda estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola dunkelheit

Por qué no agregas mejor tu circuito actual, el que tienes con los Flip-Flop’s KJ?

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dunkelheit (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola gracias por responder 

el monoestatico es como en el link , ahora solo estoy probando con un jk 74ls76 las entradas j=k=1 como se ve en el simulador y en la imagen







luego el q va a A0 del decodificador y los demas en tierra (masa)


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola dunkelheit

En lugar de conectar JK=1, Conecta (K a Q), (J a Q Negada).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dunkelheit (Mar 27, 2010)

hola gracias por responder,

intente lo que dijist aun el 1 no regresa a 0

acabo de hacer ahora con 2 jk para poder contar del 0 al 3

pero va del 0 al  2 directamente (y de 2 se queda estatico), que podria estar mal ? la conexion lo hize bien 

j0=k0 = 1 , q0 = J1=k1

el problema puede ser el monoestable ??


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola dunkelheit

Probablemente el monoestable sea el problema. Puedes conectar un led con su resistencia a la salida del monoestable (Pin3) para ver si está funcionando.

“q0 = J1=k1” Qué quieres decir con esto?, que q0 lo conectaste a j1 y a k1 ?.

creo que si es así está incorrecto.

Analiza la imagen adjunta, ojalá se vean bien los números de Pins de los IC’s.
En el simulador funciona sin conectar las J’s ni las K’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dunkelheit (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola gracias por responder pero lo que estoy haciendo es un CONTADOR SINCRONICO y el diagrama que me mostraste es un asincronico.


nose cual seria el problema , quizas podria ser el monoestable ??


----------

